# Type 1 and dapagliflozin



## Nicoop (Sep 7, 2020)

Hi does anyone have any advice. I am type 1 and have recently started dapagliflozine. I like to exercise daily and wonder if anyone else have found energy levels better or decreased? Does the energy from our food get absorbed into our body or just gets secreted in urine ? Thanks for any input


----------



## trophywench (Sep 7, 2020)

Why have they started this drug for you? - not commonly prescribed in T1 and quite a risk of DKA when combined with insulin - so you absolutely have to test test test.


----------



## Nicoop (Sep 7, 2020)

trophywench said:


> Why have they started this drug for you? - not commonly prescribed in T1 and quite a risk of DKA when combined with insulin - so you absolutely have to test test test.


I have heart failure and this drug will hopefully improve my heart function. I have my ketone monitor at the ready


----------



## grovesy (Sep 7, 2020)

trophywench said:


> Why have they started this drug for you? - not commonly prescribed in T1 and quite a risk of DKA when combined with insulin - so you absolutely have to test test test.


I believe I have read it is being increasingly prescribed for Type 1.


----------



## trophywench (Sep 7, 2020)

You never have 'energy' excreted - what this does is make you wee out excess glucose, but of course if you don't happen to have excess glucose in your bloodstream for starters then I've no idea how it can possibly work.  All the food we eat is converted to glucose (carbs, fat and protein) - but not being a physiologist I'm not quite sure what the process is to provide the Ooomph to do stuff.  All I know is it's permanently sadly lacking chez moi.


----------



## Nicoop (Sep 7, 2020)

I will ask at next appointment. I guess as type 1 take insulin to reduce levels it must act differently to type 2's. However my numbers have been alot better even though I was prescribed it for another condition. Thanks for taking the time to reply


----------



## trophywench (Sep 7, 2020)

Well that sounds promising then whatever it's doing, doesn't it?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 11, 2020)

Hope you get on well with the Dapagliflozin @Nicoop

This article suggests SGLT2 inhibitors don’t necessarily work to improve endurance exercise outcomes in T2s... but don’t seem to make it worse either!









						How Does SGLT2 Inhibition Affect Exercise Training Outcomes? - Endocrinology Advisor
					

Use of SGLT2 inhibitor dapagliflozin did not attenuate or augment any beneficial physiologic adaptations from endurance exercise training in overweight or obese adults.




					www.endocrinologyadvisor.com
				




Let us know how it goes


----------



## Essence (Oct 1, 2020)

Nicoop said:


> Hi does anyone have any advice. I am type 1 and have recently started dapagliflozine. I like to exercise daily and wonder if anyone else have found energy levels better or decreased? Does the energy from our food get absorbed into our body or just gets secreted in urine ? Thanks for any input


Hi there, I’ve seen that you are taking dapagliflozine. Can I ask how much you reduced your insulin by? 
many thanks.


----------

